# Use of Radar Toilet Keys - My personal opinion



## Admin (Nov 14, 2013)

*This is my personal opinion of the use of Radar Keys by unauthorised persons.*

*A Radar Key is designed for disabled people to allow them access to the toilets.*

*If you are not disabled, then facilities that you use are not put there for you and you do not have rights to use them or the services held within them. 

Opening a locked door to enter a premises that you do not have a right to enter is trespassing. Using the toilet roll is criminal damage and using the water and electricity is theft of services.


*


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2013)

I`ll second that, Well Said.


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree totally with this as I've seen in French Car Parks Disabled Spaces  if you want my place take my disability as well


----------



## invalid (Nov 14, 2013)

As a registered disabled person my own opinion is this,
In an emergency non disabled people should be able to use this service.
But it must be left clean!!!!!
Don’t stand in front of a disabled person in the queue for this service thinking and saying I pay my taxes, I have as much right to this service as you, YOU DON’T!!!!
Well said admin, and good of you to show the courage to say so, thanks from all the disabled people.


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes an no, the issuers of Radar keys actually offer them to many people who may not be eligible for a disabled pass or benefit but can have urgent need to use a toilet. Just as not every disability is 'visible' to observers equally the urgent need to use the toilet is not always distinguished by a disabled badge. For example my heart medication can give me an urgent need to use the toilet but my arthritis is noy bad enough to warrant a blue badge.

PS I do not have a radar key as I find their toilets are even rarer than public toilets


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2013)

maxi77 said:


> PS I do not have a radar key as I find their toilets are even rarer than public toilets



Radar Keys are available on Ebay   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DISABLED-...ity_Disability_Medical_ET&hash=item33877b736d


----------



## Smaug (Nov 14, 2013)

Admin said:


> *This is my personal opinion of the use of Radar Keys by unauthorised persons.*
> 
> *A Radar Key is designed for disabled people to allow them access to the toilets.*
> 
> ...



That's all well & good in theory, but in practice would you prefer a non-disabled person to poo in the street because all the general public facilities have been locked?


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2013)

> *Important - We only sell the Radar NKS Key to people who require use of the toilet facilities due to their disability or health condition.  Please tick the box in the check out area.  *



That is a quote from the RADAR website. Just because you have a key, does not mean you have the rights to use the toilets.


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2013)

Smaug said:


> That's all well & good in theory, but in practice would you prefer a non-disabled person to poo in the street because all the general public facilities have been locked?



Other than in an emergency, why would a person need to poo in the street? I have always managed to be able to find a toilet that I am allowed to use?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 14, 2013)

Smaug said:


> That's all well & good in theory, but in practice would you prefer a non-disabled person to poo in the street because all the general public facilities have been locked?



If I follow that logic then all of us should demand a key as of right, just for those occasions when we are too idle to find a convenience. I haven't seen any people defecating in the street either......ever!
John


----------



## Smaug (Nov 14, 2013)

Admin said:


> Other than in an emergency, why would a person need to poo in the street? I have always managed to be able to find a toilet that I am allowed to use?



So you do accept that "in an emergency" it would be better to use the toilet than go in the street? Incidentally I have had to clean up after lorry drivers who have defecated in my office doorway when parked overnight outside. Maybe you are just lucky or don't often stray far from home or your MH loo, or you don't mind knocking on doors late at night to ask people if you can use their toilet. 

Often there are alternatives such as pubs, hotels, bus & railway stations etc, but not always & not everywhere.


----------



## maingate (Nov 14, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> If I follow that logic then all of us should demand a key as of right, just for those occasions when we are too idle to find a convenience. I haven't seen any people defecating in the street either......ever!
> John



You are not looking hard enough. :lol-049:

We overnighted at Luss on Loch Lomond one night. A scruffy bulk tipper parked in front of us. In the morning, he had gone but he left a souvenir in the road.


----------



## Smaug (Nov 14, 2013)

maingate said:


> You are not looking hard enough. :lol-049:
> 
> We overnighted at Luss on Loch Lomond one night. A scruffy bulk tipper parked in front of us. In the morning, he had gone but he left a souvenir in the road.



He lives in Hamble & I doubt they allow bulk tippers in their town.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 14, 2013)

Smaug said:


> He lives in Hamble & I doubt they allow bulk tippers in their town.



We get quite a lot of bulk fuel tankers in Hamble Lane, but they don't take prisoners or stop to leave 'messages'!

Why are we getting bogged down in a rather futile debate?  There are those who think they can use facilities thoughtfully provided exclusively for others, and those who wouldn't dream of it. Nothing uttered here will change that.
John


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 14, 2013)

Too much political correctness in our nanny state if you ask me.I will stop using the radar key when i see the disabled parking their cars in the correct place,instead of parking wherever they feel like and in dangerous places like i see all the time,accidents waiting to happen.I will stop using my radar key when the blue badge is scrapped and  badges  are reissued to the genuine disabled like my father in law who is in a wheel chair and paralised from the solar plexis down.
The doctors are handing these badges out like confetti and are at fault for this abuse.Seems like if you are over 60 you qualify for one.When this happens i will hand over my key.This is my  opinion ,i also have a canal network key which i also use for the services and guess what i dont have a canal boat.

More important things to worry about in life.


----------



## leewilliam (Nov 14, 2013)

*@Admin*

Phil the reason you can always make it too a loo you can use is because you fly, sorry i meant drive a rocket. LOL


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 14, 2013)

sh1t happens.......... be thankful some say they cant go when away from home
i mean really.... is it that important we are watching n snearing at people cos they use the wrong toilet 
and i think youll find these toilets are provided by the tax payer so it gives everyone the right to use them if they leave them to the standard they found them ....IN MY OPINION 
lets just all go campin n talk about summat else....this topic is  2 sh2t
just read your reply coolasluck (thats hard to spell right) i agree with ya there bud


----------



## runnach (Nov 14, 2013)

To be honest, Im surprised this radar key thing and who should shouldnt have keys doesnt raise its head more often than it does.

I lived full time for 4 years in my van and never found the need to acquire or want a key 

Channa


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Nov 14, 2013)

*disabled key*



witzend said:


> Radar Keys are available on Ebay   Disabled Toilet Alarm | eBay



this link is false the keys advertised are personal front door keys adapted
i'm registered disabled & these keys are difficult to obtain for disabled people  they are given free by the town hall in most cases lose it and a second will cost a tenner proof of dla or blue badge needs to be shown


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, seeing as I started all this, I'd better say my piece before I go.

I am not entirely against somebody using a Disabled toilet if they are caught short and absolutely desperate. What I am against is obtaining a key from Ebay in order to empty your cassette in a facility which is provided for the disabled, but to then openly brag about it on a public forum which is trying to promote or even defend wild camping just beggars belief.

I wonder if any of the councillors who we give so much grief ever look on these forums for ammunition to use against us? There's plenty here!

No wonder everybody looks on motorhomers as arrogant! 

Byee!:wave:


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Nov 14, 2013)

*disabled key*

I would like to add too that some councils  ours for example Brighton & Hove have keys to lock disabled toilets so a radar key cannot open it this is common practice round here after dark.
Defeats the object I think


----------



## iveco4x4 (Nov 14, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> Too much political correctness in our nanny state if you ask me.I will stop using the radar key when i see the disabled parking their cars in the correct place,instead of parking wherever they feel like and in dangerous places like i see all the time,accidents waiting to happen.I will stop using my radar key when the blue badge is scrapped and  badges  are reissued to the genuine disabled like my father in law who is in a wheel chair and paralised from the solar plexis down.
> The doctors are handing these badges out like confetti and are at fault for this abuse.Seems like if you are over 60 you qualify for one.When this happens i will hand over my key.This is my  opinion ,i also have a canal network key which i also use for the services and guess what i dont have a canal boat.
> 
> More important things to worry about in life.



Both my parents have mobility problem, our local authority will not give them a blue badge (funnily enough its not doctors that give out blue badges, don't think they've taken over highways as well as the NHS provisioning )

So if its free its yours .... interesting attitude .... so rather than behaving responsibly you blame others for the fact that you don't (if they do I will!) rather than showing a good example ... interesting but very flawed argument

Rich


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 14, 2013)

I was in Blackpool the other week and went to the public toilets near the tower and there was a alchy sat on the floor aking people to give him the 20p you would have used to use the public toilets and he would open the disabled toilet for you to use. I politely declined his offer.

Disabled toilets are usually locked on a night to stop smack heads shooting up in them.

Chronic illness also qualifies for a radar key. Life can be fun. :fun:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> Too much political correctness in our nanny state if you ask me.I will stop using the radar key when i see the disabled parking their cars in the correct place,instead of parking wherever they feel like and in dangerous places like i see all the time,accidents waiting to happen.I will stop using my radar key when the blue badge is scrapped and  badges  are reissued to the genuine disabled like my father in law who is in a wheel chair and paralised from the solar plexis down.
> *The doctors are handing these badges out like confetti and are at fault for this abuse*.Seems like if you are over 60 you qualify for one.When this happens i will hand over my key.This is my  opinion ,i also have a canal network key which i also use for the services and guess what i dont have a canal boat.
> 
> More important things to worry about in life.





When did Doctors start handing out Blue Badges ?


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2013)

coolasluck said:


> I will stop using the radar key when i see the disabled parking their cars in the correct place,instead of parking wherever they feel like and in dangerous places like i see all the time,accidents waiting to happen.I will stop using my radar key when the blue badge is scrapped and  badges  are reissued to the genuine disabled like my father in law who is in a wheel chair and paralised from the solar plexis down.



Is that a serious answer?

Some people break the law, therefore I feel that I am entitled to break the law (but not necessarily the same law)


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 14, 2013)

Admin said:


> Is that a serious answer?
> 
> Some people break the law, therefore I feel that I am entitled to break the law (but not necessarily the same law)



"I always keep to nine of the ten commandments"

"Which one do you break?"

"Oh, it varies....."

Lighten up folks!
John


----------



## scampa (Nov 14, 2013)

Could I respectfully suggest that anyone who (for whatever reason and despite the arguments against) decides to use the Radar facilities without proper entitlement, keeps the matter to themselves?

Do not share the idea, recommend it, or encourage their use to anyone else, especially on a wildcamping site such as this, where we try to project a responsible and respectful image to the world at large.


----------



## scampa (Nov 14, 2013)

BTW, The more advanced wildcampers shouldn't need to use Radar keys....

A more appropriate facility, especially for emptying cassettes, is the night deposit safes that can be found outside many banks. This also gives the opportunity to show the bankers (and ex-bankers, of course) just what we think of them!!


----------



## martyncc (Nov 14, 2013)

*rada key*

Better then fly ****ting I say :mad1:


----------



## maingate (Nov 14, 2013)

My answer to the problem of locked Public toilets was to buy a folding shovel. 

I find it perfect for gemmying open the locked doors. :lol-049:


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my mates has type1 diabetes he has a radar key because he gets about 5 mins warning when he has to go but not classed disabled, but he reckoned he'd never used it because they're never where he needs them, probably go with the not using them to empty cassettes but they're taxpayer funded as they remove public loos should open these up to the public


----------



## BrianG (Nov 14, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> I would like to add too that some councils  ours for example Brighton & Hove have keys to lock disabled toilets so a radar key cannot open it this is common practice round here after dark.
> Defeats the object I think



This just helps to prove the point that many councils are staffed by idiots. Lets lock the disabled toilets at night because the druggies  use them at night. Are druggies nocturnal? Just another example of "don't punish the offender, just everybody" By the way my wife is diabetic,  has osteoarthritis,  and irritable bowel sndrome. We got a letter from her doctor and the local council gave her a radar key. ThereARE some sensible council staff members despite my opening sentence


----------



## invalid (Nov 14, 2013)

scampa said:


> BTW, The more advanced wildcampers shouldn't need to use Radar keys....
> 
> A more appropriate facility, especially for emptying cassettes, is the night deposit safes that can be found outside many banks. This also gives the opportunity to show the bankers (and ex-bankers, of course) just what we think of them!!



Where can I get a key for the nightsoil sorry mean night deposit safe?


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 14, 2013)

iveco4x4 said:


> Both my parents have mobility problem, our local authority will not give them a blue badge (funnily enough its not doctors that give out blue badges, don't think they've taken over highways as well as the NHS provisioning )
> 
> So if its free its yours .... interesting attitude .... so rather than behaving responsibly you blame others for the fact that you don't (if they do I will!) rather than showing a good example ... interesting but very flawed argument
> 
> Rich








Just giving my opinion and if you dont like it tough i dont bother throwing my toys out of the pram on forums anymore i say my piece and then piece off ha ha
So in your own words. How can a council issue a disabled badge then without any medical proof ,if the council are issuing badges without a doctor being involved somewhere then the failings of the blue badge scheme are self explained.

Actually i lied i wouldnt give my key back as i enjoy behaving irresponsibly:sleep-040:


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 14, 2013)

scampa said:


> Could I respectfully suggest that anyone who (for whatever reason and despite the arguments against) decides to use the Radar facilities without proper entitlement, keeps the matter to themselves?
> 
> Do not share the idea, recommend it, or encourage their use to anyone else, especially on a wildcamping site such as this, where we try to project a responsible and respectful image to the world at large.






I think admin is guilty of a bit of trolling of his own site ha ha
I for one have always kept the fact that i have a key to myself until now lol.
Perhaps i am breaking the law well. im sure i can live with it:lol-061:
I would also add that the place is clean and tidy when i have come out and i have only used these toilets after about 9 o clock.


Perhaps admin could do something useful and take his radar key and lock this thread for the good of wildcampers and the image of motorhomers before it ends up in the usual kind of slagging match,and that is the last i shall say in this thread...:cheers:


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 15, 2013)

My key is legal with proof if needed  but to jo public I look able bodied this causes problems all the time, you don't need a stick or wheelchair to be disabled !


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 15, 2013)

Admin said:


> *This is my personal opinion of the use of Radar Keys by unauthorised persons.*
> 
> *A Radar Key is designed for disabled people to allow them access to the toilets.*
> 
> ...



I disagree! Using the toilet paper IS NOT criminal damage; it is actually theft!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 15, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> I disagree! Using the toilet paper IS NOT criminal damage; it is actually theft!



Entering premises with intent to steal is burglary, and following that logic, carrying an unauthorised Radar key is going equipped to steal! But I jest.....
John


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 15, 2013)

Corporal Punishment is the only answer for Repeat Offenders.


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 15, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Entering premises with intent to steal is burglary, and following that logic, carrying an unauthorised Radar key is going equipped to steal! But I jest.....
> John



We were both jesting, John, nevertheless both jests were correct. However, the the authorities seem to do little about real anti-social behaviour and important crimes so the chances that anyone will receive a criminal prosecution for using or carrying a radar key are even more unlikely than me winning tonight's £80 million Euro jackpot!


----------



## yorkieowl (Nov 15, 2013)

Admin said:


> Other than in an emergency, why would a person need to poo in the street? I have always managed to be able to find a toilet that I am allowed to use?



Lucky you. All our local council run toilets are being closed, to save cash, even the disabled ones.  I do not like or think it fair to pop into private toilets, eg. supermarkets, pubs, shops etc unless I am buying something, or genuinely browsing with the intent to buy, these places provide the service for customers, and so this would be theft/misuse also.


----------



## invalid (Nov 15, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> We were both jesting, John, nevertheless both jests were correct. However, the the authorities seem to do little about real anti-social behaviour and important crimes so the chances that anyone will receive a criminal prosecution for using or carrying a radar key are even more unlikely than me winning tonight's £80 million Euro jackpot!



I'd bet your to old to enjoy such a large amount, it'll only shorten your life worring how to spend it, spred it around here and bath in the warm glow of doing the right thing.


----------



## REC (Nov 15, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but maybe lighten the mood!.......I took a disabled, wheelchair bound, young man to the loo at the end of Southampton pier many years ago while a student nurse. In order to respect his dignity I wheeled him in forward and left him with the radar key so he could deal with his catheter in private. To cut a long story short, he ended up locked in the loo, unable to turn round to get himself out! And there was NOBODY around with a spare key! Had to catch the little train back to pier start and get a "man with a key" to come and let him out! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Seannachie (Nov 15, 2013)

invalid said:


> I'd bet your to old to enjoy such a large amount, it'll only shorten your life worring how to spend it, spred it around here and bath in the warm glow of doing the right thing.




You're right, so send me your address written on the back of a £50 Note and I'll make sure to share my winning with you!

:lol-053:


----------



## trabasack (Nov 15, 2013)

RADAR keys should only be used by disabled people, wherever you are, even in a remote place. 

They are available online but so are wheelchairs. Would you buy a wheelchair if you didn't need it to get into somewhere half price? It's a trust/honour thing.

My wife is a wheelchair user and we have lost count the number of times we have seen an non-disabed person scurrying out embarrassedly when we have been waiting.

Even Iain Duncan Smith has been caught using a disabled toilet, surely you don't want to be like him! ;-)


----------



## Admin (Nov 15, 2013)

I have asked the Administrator (me) to lock this thread now as I believe that the point has been made.

Please remember that not everything can be seen by all. It is very rare that I take action like this, so please believe me it was important.


----------

